# Where o Where Has our little Macnutt gone???



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I fear the worst for our friend and comrade, Macnutt. Rumor has it that he has been banished from our land. Other tales tell of his crusade for enlightenment and the true path of righteousness, while still others tell of his abduction by aliens. His silence is deafening, unless he is hiding out in one of the Nothing threads.

My hope is that he is still among us, and busy writing the second volume of "The World According to Macnutt". I think it comes with a CD with the Paul Robson version of "There's a man goin' round takin' names".

We shall all sing the words to this song when he returns.

"There's a man goin' 'round takin' names.
An' he decides who to free and who to blame.
Everybody won't be treated all the same.
There'll be a golden ladder reaching down.
When the man comes around. 

Whoever is unjust, let him be unjust still.
Whoever is righteous, let him be righteous still.
Whoever is filthy, let him be filthy still.
Listen to the words long written down,
When the man comes around.

And I heard a voice in the midst of the four beasts *,
And I looked and behold: a pale horse.
And his name, that sat on him, was Death.
And Hell followed with him."

Please note, that the "four beasts" are NOT the "Fearsome Foursome".
http://shw.fotopages.com/2534734.html

[ October 22, 2004, 04:46 AM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

We LOST Macnutt!!?! It that what you're telling me Dr. G.?
Please tell me it isn't so...it just wouldn't be the same here at all.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Cameo, as a fellow Scot, I can assure you that my old pal Macnutt is not missing. Rather he is obviously answering a higher calling, ie: likely business commitments.

We tartan carrying, kilt wearin', hard nosed Scot types make appearances where and when WE deem to be necessary!

He'll be back, Lassie, have nay fear!

Cheers


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

More to the point... where are all his previous posts?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> More to the point... where are all his previous posts?


Same goes for me!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmmmmm maybe the "out of space" issue did a number on some posts


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

hmmm....

ehMac.ca | Enjoy, Post, Donate...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Fear not. I'm still here.  

Just super busy with work right now. This bottled spring water biz is really taking off these days, and it requires all of my time to steer this particular outfit around all of the reefs and shoals that infest the ocean of capitalist endeavor that I find myself floating in.

(Can you tell I'm a "boater"? Was that a grotesquely overworked metaphor, or what? YIKES!)

Also...during the last week or so I've been spending every evening doing some much needed house renovations that had to be postponed during the busy summer months. I kind of like doing all my own work (read:cheap Scotsman) and I know NOTHING about carpentry...so I tend to take longer doing it. Plus I'm bushed by the time I pack it in. Which is usually one AM or so.

Hence...no spare time for ehmac right now.

But I WILL be back here shortly.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

And the world makes sense once again. Welcome back to the fold, mon ami.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

So Dr. G., now that the "missing" Macnutt is returned, will we have the pleasure of your tenor voice singing your tribute to SSI's bottled water king?

And if so will that be acapella or with accompaniment?

Some of us may want to preset the volume on our Macs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Oh Macnutt boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling
From glen to glen, and down the mountain side
The summer's gone, and all the flowers are dying
'Tis you, 'tis you must go and I must vote.
But come ye back when summer's in the meadow
Or when the valley's hushed and white with snow
'Tis I'll be here in sunshine or in shadow
Oh Macnutt boy, oh Macnutt boy, we miss you so.

And if you come, when all the flowers are dying
And I am dead, as dead I well may be
You'll come and find the place where I am lying
And kneel and say "You should have voted for Bush".

And I shall hear, tho' soft you tread above me
And all my dreams will warm and sweeter be
If you'll not fail to tell me that you will vote for me
I'll simply sleep in peace until you vote for me.

I'll simply sleep in peace when you vote for Kerry.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Dr. Doonutt reassured us,



> Fear not. I'm still here.


Oh _phew!_ 

I was worried that you'd reached Lastday, your palm crystal had begun to blink, and you'd headed off to be the next lucky contestant on Caroussel.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

See what I mean, Cameo?

I won't say I told you so, but I told you so.

Cheers


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I too thought he might have been trapped in one the of those deep, dark holes with name like "Duplicate post, do not respond" or "NOTHING".

Glad to hear your business his booming. I get thirsty every time I read a Macnutt post.

Nutt, good luck with the reno.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Apple just contacted my and wants to help lauch the new 80GB video iPod complete with my mini-music video of "Oh Macnutt Boy", with U2 and Jason Jinglestars as backup.  As well, they shall let me do a modern rendition of "Where have all the Macnutt flowers gone?" with backup by Peter, Paul and Mary. However, I declined to sing "God Bless Macnutt" in place of "God Bless America" at Saturday's World Series during the 7th inning stretch.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Touching Dr. G, truly touching.

I often sing a very similar song to my youngest son, Danny, at bedtime. I don't think I shall ever be able to sing it to him again without thinking of Macnutt.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Brainstrained, just look at your son, Danny, and remember that he is the hope of the future. For, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "Children are your hopes and dreams fulfilled. However, although they are from and of you, they are not you. Your children are but the arrows you, the archer, send forth into this world. Prepare them well with your love and kindness and they shall be as the heavens -- a far greater entity than yourself."


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Truer words have been seldom spoken, though I'm not sure that thought will occur to me when I sing to Danny.

As an aside, Macnutt is obviously a far greater thinker than I have ever given him credit for. Perhaps as his greatest apostle, and I suspect chronicler, you ought to consider broadening the reach of his wisdom.

You know, a multi-book deal, syndicated talk show and/or column (beyond the motorsport crowd).

If overly sweetened Chicken Soup can prove to be so popular, the words of the SSI Sage cannot fail to succeed in a world so bereft of its intellectual compass.

In his words, "Trust me on this."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Brainstrained, when you sing to your son, just remember that you love him.

Re your comment that "Macnutt is obviously a far greater thinker than I have ever given him credit for....", I think that many have not given him his rightful due. However, re your comment that "...as his greatest apostle, and I suspect chronicler, you ought to consider broadening the reach of his wisdom.", I only deliver the message. Thus, don't shoot or praise the messanger.

The idea of "the Sage from SSI" could, as you suggest, become popular, but I don't think Macnutt craves anything more than attention and respect for his views. Still, as you say, "...in a world so bereft of its intellectual compass", the words of a "kinder and gentler" Macnutt might provide "a thousand points of light" for those who are troubled, alone, sad, depressed and not at one with Nature.

For, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "Others have been the Alpha and the Omega. I, however, am a simple sheppard of words and thoughts that have been crafted over the many years I have communed with Nature. I speak and I write so that there may be put forth an equilibrium to the chaos that surrounds us daily...a balance with the complex interrelationships that confront us all each day. May a bit of laughter set aside darker feelings, and a smile replace a sense of foreboding that may beset even the strongest among us from time to time. I ask not for your alligence, but rather your trust. For each person must find within him or herself the sense of tranquility that comes with trying one's best each and every day. Strive not to merely make the "best of things", but try to make Life better for all that is around you. I say to all of you to treat the world around you a bit gentler, and she shall continue to be the Mother of us all. Peace, my friend, and trust me on this."


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Stirring words, Doctor G., stirring words. I may weep. Amen!

I have produced some art in homage to some of those immortal words, that you have so faithfully passed on to us. All ehMaccers should frame this and put it on their altars or other sacred spot in their home for daily contemplation.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GA, 'tis a work of art. One of Macnutt's favorite expressions is "In God we Trust, All others pay cash."

However, re framing this fine saying and paying "homage" to it, remember the parable in "The World According to Macnutt" about the wood carver who spend his life creating the perfect idol. Then, when he has completed this task, places it upon an alter and then proceeds to bow down to it and pray.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just received some drafts of the second volume of "The World According to Macnutt". The chapter headings are insights into what shall be contained in the completed version.

This if Life
Home Repair Made Simple
Illuminated by the torch of Love
The Natural Law
The Artist's revelation
The Musician's inspiration
The Poet's elation
The song of myth
To the Victors


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Amen, brother. Paying homage to idols when they are only a "finger pointing to the moon" is mistaken. The words only serve to point the way to greater wisdom for all mankind.

Looking forward to hearing more of the holy scriptures chronicling the great words and deeds of the anointed Sage of Salt Spring.

(Now I shall go and get my vice grips to see if I can dislodge my tongue from my cheek.)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I assume that was typo and you meant "*annoying* Sage of Salt Spring".......?


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Dr. G, I'm sure I speak for many when I say we eagerly await the second volume.

GA, if only that could be a smilie or an icon.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Yes Sinc, you did tell me so. I'm a Scot but I am not sure if I am hard nosed. I am stubborn...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GA/Brainstrained, keep in mind that Macnutt is busy these days. A second volume is probably the last thing on his mind just now. The world shall unfold as it has since the dawn of time. Still, the "Sage from Salt Spring" shall be there to chronical the passing parade of all the events that that influence our daily lives. As it was written in "The World According to Macnutt" Vol.1, "You should be as the blue wind chime, serene and calm, reflecting all that is about you. Be as gentle as the rose, all the while knowing that unforeseen thorns may cause you harm in your quest for tranquility."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, re your comment about the "annoying Sage of Salt Spring", remember that all poets, philosophers, prophets and students of Life are minunderstood in their own lifetime. Macnutt is but a mirror to reflect our own failings and misguided ways in this world.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Macnutt is but a mirror to reflect our own failings and misguided ways in this world.


oh c'mon now...
even Gerald must be humoured by that statement


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kermit, that is from Gibran's "The Prophet", and he is one of my favorite author's. I think that Macnutt was influenced by Gibran, in that there is a similar genre in the writing style and hope for world peace and tranquility contained in the words.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The "Sage from Salt Spring" has spoken, Macspectrum. He shall be like your own personal "Crazy 8" ball. Ask a question, shake it a bit, and receive your answer. Lucky you.

Still, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "Luck is a strange entity. We wish it upon others, but feel that it just outside of our own personal grasp. Luck and hard word make for strange bedfellows. Hard word gets you a yacht, while luck merely helps your to rationalize the feelings of loss as you see this yacht pulling away from the dock, with someone else at the helm. This is where the expression 'Your ship has sailed' came from, and, at this moment, luck will only keep you from falling off of the dock. Trust me on this."


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

He certainly does find it most amusing.

Trust me on this.


----------



## kermit (Oct 9, 2004)

> Macnutt is but a mirror to reflect our own failings and misguided ways in this world.


" ..... he will find the roots of the good and the bad, the fruitful and the fruitless, all entwined together in the silent heart of the earth."


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

I, for one, have been enjoying the 'silence'.

Without our 'nutt here, threads stay on topic, posts reflect new ideas (not just repetitious, self indulgent opinions) and are usually back up with links and facts (not just "trust me...").

It has been a breath of fresh air.

Dr. G> Glad you can take over as most prolific poster, very enjoyable indeed. Maybe we can share a Black 'arse some day (hope that translates) and you can teach me the way of the doxies.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

thewitt, Black Horse and Old Dominion Beer are only for the true Newfoundlander or the faint of heart. Mix the two with a shot of Screech, and it's called "Block and Tackle". After a drink of this concoction, if you can still walk a city block in downtown St.John's, you shall be able to tackle anything this life throws your way.

Re the "way of the doxie", I recall something that was written in "The World According to Macnutt". "You must know the way of all God's creatures if you are to find the path of Truth. Watch how the butterfly personifies gentleness and carefree wanderlust. Watch the raven as it carefully watches you. Most of all, live and run with the doxies, for they of all of God's creatures represent success over adversity and optimism over despair."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I concur...... the GA's Witts, PBs and Pams amongst others of the West Coast offer excellent insights, fun and substance.

I think Macnutt would be happier at FreeDominion where he'll find kindred mindsets of the far right wing. There's even a Ronnie avatar or two for him to cherish.

•••••

Dr. G you're devastating when you undertake a task  A tip o' the hat to you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, no need to praise me, for I am but a passerby in this strange land. I speak of what I see and what I have experienced. Most of all, I share what I have read. For, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "It is for the poet to share with others the wit and folly expressed by others. Let the politician boast and the rich count their money, but let the poet be free to wander about and and to commune with Nature in an attempt to chronicle all that he/she feels."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

thewitt, I can't say that I agree with your comment that "I, for one, have been enjoying the 'silence'." For, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "What does it profit a man to be silent when through his speaking he may draw attention to his own views? Surely, the horse is far swifter, the butterfly gentlier, the rabbit more prolific. However, when you maintain your silence in times of great civil unrest, there can be no echo in the Canyon of Reason."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It would be a sad world indeed if we all thought the same.

After all, variety is the spice of life and Macnutt always "spices up" a thread.

Give the man his due. He is as entitled to his opinions as those who are in a one track rut concerning Bush.

He is often a lone voice in the wilderness, but at times he is the voice of reason. Links or no links.

No matter your thoughts, ehMac would be a poorer place without my fellow Scot!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, as you say, "No matter your thoughts, ehMac would be a poorer place without my fellow Scot!", to this I say "Amen". I know that he and I have had our disagreements, but Macnutt is, deep down, a good person. That is what counts, in the final analysis.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There's rational discussable differences of opinions - I'm quite sure Dr. G and I would have a good tussle on on the pros and cons of unions. 
Posters like Fink-Nottle and others can offer and defend a conservative view point with wit, wisdom and supported facts. We can agree to disagree and go away from a debate or discussion with some insight and respect for differing viewpoints.

Then there is maundering braggadocio, tequila fueled or otherwise.

BTW Sinc, perhaps you should try and count the posts I've started on Bush. Happy hunting.

Am I consistent on my intense dislike for Bush and Co. polices?? Yes.......and I'm not alone.

I've started many posts and few are Bush related.
Go back all 17 pages on this forum you'll find ONE, and it was a poll.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, re your comment that "I'm quite sure Dr. G and I would have a good tussle on on the pros and cons of unions", I have a feeling that you don't know my views about unions. I can go on either side of the fence, depending upon the union and the issues at hand. Thus, I have no one view about unions.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Then indeed we could have a tussle as I sit generally in the same space.
I always admired Clarence Darrow for his ability to argue effectively either side of an issue.

I tend to admire unions for their defence of the unempowered.

I tend to distrust unions as much as I do any large organization which becomes corrupt and enchanted with their own power.

They were a much needed offset to unbridled capitalism earlier in the 20th century and may well be needed in similiar situations as other countries grow. 
The clarity of purpose and function in first world nations is not so clear now and the tendency to abuse power and position too often evident.

Anyway my point is.......... supported rational debate versus court jester posturings.
The capering is amusing.......only to a degree.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I guess we shall have to cancel the Great Macdoc and Dr.G debates, since your comments that "I always admired Clarence Darrow for his ability to argue effectively either side of an issue. I tend to admire unions for their defence of the unempowered. I tend to distrust unions as much as I do any large organization which becomes corrupt and enchanted with their own power." ALL meet with my firm support. Such is Life. Maybe with Peter being AWOL, you shall have to be my long lost brother?

Still, as it written in "The World According to Macnutt", "Your brother is your other self revealed in the uncommon moments. For he is able to sense your fears and know when your favorite team has been eliminated from contention. He shall be the one piece that is always missing from the jig saw puzzle -- the most important piece."

Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC:


> Give the man his due. He is as entitled to his opinions as those who are in a one track rut concerning Bush.


MacDoc:


> BTW Sinc, perhaps you should try and count the posts I've started on Bush. Happy hunting.


The last time I checked MacDoc, the term "those who are in a one track rut" was plural. You are not alone as many share your opinion on this board.

For the record, there was no individual finger pointing on my part, nor any mention of counting posts.

A little touchy on the subject are we? 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Remember, as it written in "The World According to Macnutt", "To be touchy is no crime. There are only so many times that someone can pick on you before you reply. The trick is to reply in a rational and calm manner, without trying to elicit an angry rebuttal and anger."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> To be touchy is no crime. There are only so many times that someone can pick on you before you reply. The trick is to reply in a rational and calm manner, without trying to elicit an angry rebuttal and anger


Exactly, Dr. G.

I made a general comment that was apparently taken as personal. I tried to correct that misunderstanding in a rational and calm manner.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, this is why most consider you a gentleman, and hold you in the highest regard. I am honored to have you as a friend.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

> Black Horse and Old Dominion Beer are only for the true Newfoundlander or the faint of heart. Mix the two with a shot of Screech, and it's called "Block and Tackle". After a drink of this concoction, if you can still walk a city block in downtown St.John's, you shall be able to tackle anything this life throws your way.


I'll have you know that I have shared many a Black Horse, Old Dominion, Blue Star and Screech with Newfies in my travels. And I _have_ made it part way down a city block. The reason only part way? Newfs are kind enough to stop when you are staggering home, and ask:
"You in the Band 'bye?"
Me: Yes
"Get's in, I'll take ya where ya be stayin'"
Me: But I don't remember where I am staying
"Just gets in 'bye..."

Then give you one more beer for the night. Wonderful people!



> Give the man his due. He is as entitled to his opinions as those who are in a one track rut concerning Bush.


Boring... That's all I'm saying. Everyone is entitled to their opinions, I just don't need to hear the same things over and over and over. I don't necessarily agree with anyone on this board consistently, but I do like reading what most have to say.

As it is written in "The Profit - by Kehlog Albran"

And a beggar came forward and asked,
What is Wealth, Master?
The Master spoke:
Gold in not Wealth.
A wealthy man without honor is not a rich man.
A beggar like yourself can be wealthy compared to a rich man without honor.

After all, would you consider a man without honor wealthy, even if his Dinar laid end to end would reach from here to the Temple of Toplat?

No, I wouldn't, the beggar replied.
Why is that? the master asked.

A Dinar doesn't go very far these days, Master.

Besides, the Temple of Toplat is across the street!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

thewitt, "Black Horse, Old Dominion, Blue Star AND Screech". I am amazed that you are still alive. However, I am glad that you consider Newfoundlanders and Labradorians to be kind and considerate.

For, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "What does it cost to be kind? While it does not profit me personally, I add to the wealth of the world knowing that there is one less angry person, and one more person able to pass on this momentary kindness to others."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Nice try Sinc but since I'm the only one in this thread you are likely to address that comment to...... AND.... YOU filled an entire page of text with your annoyance at Bush commentary..... it's hardly being touchy on my part...... rather being attentive to subtext.

••••

Witt



> Boring... That's all I'm saying. Everyone is entitled to their opinions, I just don't need to hear the same things over and over and over.


You got it and I would add factually incorrect far too often given the polemic and pejorative nature of the claims and comments.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "Factual incorrectness is not vice. If you mislead the people often enough, some may eventually believe that you are correct. Do not worry about the polemic and pejorative nature of your claims and comments, because you believe in your correctness. It's not a lie if you believe in what you say, no matter how absurd it may sound. When you have been found out to be wrong, deny you made the claim in the first place. When your own words are thrown back in your face, and you are forced to eat crow, leave the table, and don't return for a short period of time. Take the attitude that no one is going to remember except for those who shall never agree with you in the final analysis. For those who forget your words, make sure they trust you, for trust cannot be purchased."


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Macdoc is always a bit touchy when you point out his obvious foibles...or his obvious leftist bias, no matter how discredited his chosen position may now be, here in the modern world. This is well known, and well documented, here at ehmac, BTW.

We hardly need to go over it all again...especially since it will just make him feel even worse, and more frustrated, than he now does 









Dr. G...you wax eloquent on my many thoughts and feelings. You often find the kernel of real truth in what I say...even if I don't, while I'm actually saying it.

Cool stuff. Please feel free to continue at will. (I'm enjoyin the HELL out of it.)  

By the way...I have found, in my travels, that Newfoundlanders are a singular bunch. They are some of the most fascinating and most perceptive people I have ever met in my life. They are unlike any other group I have ever had the good fortune to work beside. Such a zest for life! Such an incredible sense of humor! Such an incredible capacity for work! Such an incredible capacity for strong drink! And can they EVER dance!! Especially after consuming large quantities of strong drink!

They can do this..and WILL do this...long after normal mortals have succumbed to total exhaustion. 









Newfoundlanders are some of my very favorite people on this whole planet. Bar NONE!

Dr. G...after a few decades of living there, YOU are now an official "Newfie". No matter where you were originally born. You have been assimilated. Congratulations!

And I bet this is not big news to you. Or to anyone around you.  

As for the rest of you....

I have enjoyed reading this thread in it's entirety. Good bad or ugly...it is quite complementary to have this much attention focussed on my humble self.  

BUT...

Perhaps you might all want to direct your attentions to other more pressing topics here at ehmac. There are a whole bunch of important subjects that we can all discuss. At great length. And debate about. At great length.

While THIS particular subject is...what can I say..."much ado about nothing"...

I'm only one single voice on this forum, amongst many.

Hardly worth a thread that runs to four pages or more, really. Especially when there are far MORE important things worth discussing. 

Just my thoughts on this.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I was just taking a quick browse through to see what's been going on. Glad to see Dr G. (a.k.a. my long lost brother) is in prime form....good to see! I'm also glad to see Macnutt has not disappeared from the radar. For those who have the gall to say they're happy to hear less of Macnutt, I say they should be ashamed. He is an equaI member and his opinions have as much value as anybody's. He's also no more stubborn than some of his opponents. He can surely stir the pot and I usually enjoy him. You think HE's a broken record????....he's surely not alone in that description. 
I don't support George W. either, but the repetitive anti Bush rhetoric (valid or not) got really tiring for a while there. I guess Gerry sees himself as a lone vocal supporter and he's surely not afraid to speak it as he sees it (as often as he thinks he has to). He gives me many a smile. I'm sure I'm not alone. However, I haven't been following recent threads, so I can't comment on the content of those posts.
Dr, G., I'm really not AWOL...I just haven't been spending much time on the computer lately and don't feel like getting tangled in the discussions. It saps too much out of my spare time. Hope everyone's doing well and is in good health. Cheers!

[ October 24, 2004, 12:54 AM: Message edited by: Peter Scharman ]


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> If you mislead the people often enough, some may eventually believe that you are correct.


I don't think Macnutt ever did figure out who was the infamous originator of that thought.  
Evil Dr. G after midnight.









11.30 in NL.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, re your comment that "Dr. G...you wax eloquent on my many thoughts and feelings. You often find the kernel of real truth in what I say...even if I don't, while I'm actually saying it.", I wonder if I should share your chapter entitled "The Wisdom of the World According to Macnutt"?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Might I take this moment to point out to you, JAMG...that the whole damn _WORLD_ has been slowly and exoriably moving _toward the RIGHT...and AWAY from the LEFT_...for...oh...about the last three decades or so?? 









The strongly socialist countries of western Europe are not nearly as socialist as they once were. Some are now well to the right of where Canada was a few short years ago. Even Sweden is going through a radical shift towards the right, as we speak.

Britains Labour Party, today, is somewhat to the right of where the British Conservative Party was only twenty years ago.







 

Germany is making hard choices while moving towards the right, these days.

And...need I remind you of the giant shift in ideology that has taken place in eastern Europe and Russia after the complete collapse of the communist system. There is no more "Union of Soviet SOCIALIST Republics", these days. That whole ideology has been totally abandoned by several hundred million people on the Eurasian continent.

Or...hadn't you noticed?

How about a billion people in India?

Twenty years ago, the Indian people were governed by a massively beuraucratic socialist system that required huge amounts of paperwork and permits and multiple bribes just to move a simple crop from the fields to the marketplace. It was a total failure. And has now been largely replaced by a much more modern capitalist (right wing) market-driven system. And India is now experiencing a huge growth in wealth, as a result. Gee..what a surprise.

How about Viet Nam?

Twenty years ago...Viet Nam was a ruined country filled with starving people who could not even get rubber tires for the few bicycles that were in the country. They regularly rattled down their broken cobbled streets of their wasted cities on the bent steel rims of those last few bicycles, while heading for the government approved ration stations to recieve their scant daily sustenance. They were, at the time, a totally closed society that was actively pursuing a socialist ideal.

How do you suppose that turned out? Was it a giant success? Or...did they turn away rom the socialist ideal and embrace a right wing market society, in the end?

You might want to ask the current members of the "Viet Nam Ferrari Owners Club" about this. Their thoughts on this subject might be quite illuminating. To say the least.









Shall we talk about China? Shall we discuss where it was on the ideological scale twenty years ago...and where it is today?

Need we even bother?

Should we take time out to mention the last two radical leftist states on the planet? Or how destitute and totally discouraged the people of these final holdouts to the "old ways" really are, these days?

Perhaps you might just want to visit North Korea or Cuba, in order to see for yourself how a purely socialist system can actually work. Or NOT work.

Then...you might also want to ask yourself how much longer these last two islands of government contolled socialism can actually hold out, before finally switching over and embracing a modern right wing capitalist market-driven system.

Not long. That's for SURE!  

Canada has also moved toward the political right in the past twenty years or so. The NDP used to be a real force in this country...and was the preferred form of government in several Provinces.

Today...they are but an afterthought. A tired relic from the distant past.

The Federal Liberals are busily copying their very best and most effective policies from the Conservative Canadian parties, these days. They rarely EVER adopt policies from the NDP any more.

Or...has all of this movement towards the right been lost on you? Have you missed this major shift? Or...has it all been somehow explained away by your handlers?

And...JAMG...why do you somehow think that I am one tiny "negative" voice, when it is quite obvious to anyone who cares to look at the facts, that the whole WORLD is spinning AWAY from socialist thought...and TOWARD right wing market-driven capitalism? In a big way!

Perhaps, in light of recent world events and the obvious trends, you might just want to take a moment to re-examine your own thoughts and beliefs on this subject.

Then...you might just have a personal epiphany. You might THEN just want to step out of the darkness, and into the light. 

It's a whole new world out there. A much better one than it was for a great number of people, compared to what they were facing only twenty or so years ago.

A simple political shift from the left TO the right, made all of this possible.

Ignore this fundamental worldwide political change at your own peril. Fail to observe it, and you too may end up being swept away by the forces of history. Lost and forgotten, just like the failed system that is now being tossed onto the ash-heap by pretty much everyone who has ever embraced it...pretty much EVERYWHERE!

Your choice. Think about it. 

Seriously.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Nice try Sinc but since I'm the only one in this thread you are likely to address that comment to...... AND.... YOU filled an entire page of text with your annoyance at Bush commentary..... it's hardly being touchy on my part...... rather being attentive to subtext.*

MacDoc,

You're "attentiveness to subtext" often leads to reading things into posts that just aren't there. I only mention this because you've had this problem with my posts in the past. Just because someone could maybe have possibly meant to imply something doesn't mean they have.

*Twenty years ago, the Indian people were governed by a massively beuraucratic socialist system that required huge amounts of paperwork and permits and multiple bribes just to move a simple crop from the fields to the marketplace. It was a total failure.*

Macnutt,

Actually, India's goal was to be self sufficient and for a long time they were. The result was that while they were able to do it they ended up with a slow growing economy, very very slow. There is a difference, though, between slow growth and failure. Now if some of Ghandi's main ideas on where India should have gone had been implemented, it would be a totally different story.

Oh, and interestingly enough, while the political world may be moving right, I prefer to think that it is centring, not shifting to the right wing. Social responsibility + economic freedom == best combination.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yes, PosterBoy...I see that you are, like macdoc, a committed disciple of the "centering to the RIGHT" movement.

Whatever. Just so long as you realise which direction the worldwide political movement is going. And has been going, for about two or three decades.







 

I could care less how you choose to rationalise this in your own mind.

Deal with it in any way that you care to. It makes no difference to me.

The only thing I worry about are the last few who still are in denial about this major shift in thinking. The ones who are still playing "pretend" while grasping at faint hopes that the left is somehow going to come roaring back into prominence. ANYWHERE! 
















Tiny shrill voices still crying out tired old slogans from a long-abandoned system, who are about to be engulfed in a massive wave of historical change. Or already HAVE been.

I feel for these people. I really do. 

And I only hope they can cope with the reality of the modern world, while still stubbornly clinging to the old ways.. Eventually, they will HAVE to deal with the obvious reality of the situation, and readjust their cherished beliefs accordingly.

Or...they will have to recieve sufficient government supplied meds to deal with it, and then move on.

We can only hope that it all goes well for them.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Tiny shrill voices still crying out tired old slogans from a long-abandoned system, who are about to be engulfed in a massive wave of historical change." ......................social justice......freedom of expression.......freedom of the press..........freedom of thought.....all gone..............must make land or die.....any port in a storm.........help, I am sinking....I am sinking................I am sinking....... I am ...............................................................................................

This was a Macnutt Minute. Remember, "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you". Paix.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You _MIGHT_ also want to step up to the bright sunny entrance to your cave, and see if what I have been saying is the truth....especially as seen by the rest of the thinking world. For the past two or three decades, no less.

Or...you can continue to labour on in a tight little coccoon of self-denial, for as long as you can manage it.

Your choice.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The proper office of a friend is to side with your when you are wrong. Nearly everyone will side with you when you are right." Mark Twain.

"It is one of the blessings of friends that you can be stupid with them." Ralph Waldo Emerson

Macnutt, my friend, I shall live with your in your cave and bring you friendship and a bit of light to guide you on your way out into the real world. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

(Sung to the tune "The Lion Sleeps Tonight")

In the cave, the mighty cave,
Macnutt sleeps tonight.
In the cave, the mighty cave,
'cause he knows he right.

Oh, wing a right, a wing a left,
The Liberals are so bereft of sight.
Oh, wing a left, a wing a right,
The socialist are all in flight.

In the cave, the mighty cave,
no cries of plight are heard.
In the cave, the mighty cave,
justice is absurd.

Oh, you are wrong, and I am right,
No other views are in sight.
Oh, you are wrong, and I am right,
Trust me or we'll have to fight.

Yada......yada..........yada.........

You know the rest.


As it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "Only the fool does not question. However, only the even more foolish totally believe and follow the views and the path of the fool. A fool never doubts, but demands your trust. In his or her mind, an element of fact can go a long, long way. For history is but the now rather than the dynamic forces at play of centuries."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Let's see the EU is far more mixed than the US and it's economy is now larger than the US and when China gets completely in gear and overtakes the US are you then going to say the far right knew the deal all long.
The US is drowning in red ink and social issues - some bright shining beacon.

Lots of bull**** Macnutt, little of consequence. Plant some watermelons in it- share em with your southern ********. You've got the climate AND the warped worldview.
•••

PB you're only too obvious. You make some progress, garner some praise then take pratfall on your face in your hubric glee. You still don't get it........ as ever.









•••

*Dr. G*handi ............namaste.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Macnutt, I will never agree with you but I will always support your presence...

I have been watching the news for months, waiting to see the direction that Harper is going to take the political right in...


Has he even been on TV lately? Other than that Throne speech nonsense. {Martin was an ass, too, BTW}


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

A Pendulumn, as is proper, swings both to the left and to the right. That is as absolute fact of nature as I think can be.

Macnutt must be, for without him, those of us on the political left, could not be. Light must have dark, Good must have Evil... {sorry bad analogy}


Historians document what has happened and Phiosophers will argue about which is which...


If the political right is ever to reassert itself, in this country, or after whatever shambles W. leave the republican party in. {And he will... Trust me on that} It will be upto people of good conscience, who believe in the ideals of the right.

I watch American politics and watch for republicans who grind their teeth at the follies of the current administration. They will lead a revitalized Republican party one day. I believe Colin Powell will be the 1st African American in the Oval Office, as long as he can get the stains of working for W off his hands.

Some one will also have to step in an pickup the mess of the Conservatives once they remember that they will have to have a leader who can win in Ontario and Quebec and not write off the Maritimes...

Macnutts voice is not one, alone in the darkness. It is one of many who have not found solidarity.

The conservative need to act like a goverment in waiting, so they can be, one day. Taking sides with the Bloq is a great way to make sure that never happens.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Try ......ummm Belgium...kinda strange musings


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, while not being Hindu, I have respect for the faith, and great respect for Ghandi. Re "namaste", there are roots in both the Jewish and Hindu faith, as well as Islam, Christianity and Buddism, among many others, to show some sort of homage to the "inner light in all living things", and to demonstrate that homage via some form of good deed (in Hebrew, a "good deed" is a "mitzvah"). I have to admit that I don't follow any one organized religion, but pick and choose among the many faiths to fashion a belief and value system all my own.

For, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "Religion, may, as Marx contends, be an "opiate to the masses", but faith in oneself is needed to maintain some sense of equilibrium in an all too unbalanced world. Oftentimes, we tend to look for God too high up and too far away. He/She/It is among us and within us. The finest way to serve God is to 'preserve, protect and defend' the environment around us and the weakest among us. We should not be too quick to make the quest for money as our primary goal in life. For a man or a woman may have just so many yachts and race cars before he/she realizes that they are going nowhere quickly. We all need to stop for a moment each day and share of ourselves the one thing that makes us truly human -- the ability to give freely 'our fame, our fortune and our sacred honor' as a way of making this a better place to live for all living things."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dr. G in his next trip around the wheel.
Cue Ravi with an evening veda.  

My split major was Eastern religion and the Vedas have a number of wonderful concepts of the world as illusion.
If nothing else it guided me to break our of duality trap and that that serves me well throughout life.

Insight without dogma. Wheat and chaff indeed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I must admit that my interests in Eastern religions and culture were non-academic. I read on these topics because I was interested in these ways of viewing the world. I guess this is why I can't have one single world view where there are "right" answers. Maybe this is why I rebel against Macnutt's declaration of the end of socialism/communism/anything to the left of his views of rightness. He makes some sense in what he states, but then goes overboard in painting with just two colors -- black and white. I am more of an advocate in Expressionism. You may view the myriad of colors in a variety of ways, depending upon your perspective, schema, mood, attitude and beliefs. Thus, the dualities and quandaries that are in a Life lived in search of inner truths rather than external absolute truths.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> Lots of bull**** Macnutt, little of consequence. Plant some watermelons in it- share em with your southern ********. You've got the climate AND the warped worldview.
> •••
> 
> PB you're only too obvious. You make some progress, garner some praise then take pratfall on your face in your hubric glee. You still don't get it........ as ever.


Will you two guys (macnutt and PB) never learn?

There is only one guy who gets it right every time on this board.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

At least...we always let him continue think so, eh?
















Not that he'd even notice, if we didn't. We are mere mortals, after all.  

Too funny.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gets tiring though, doesn't it?

Cheers


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Macnutt,

*I see that you are, like macdoc, a committed disciple of the "centering to the RIGHT" movement.*

Not really. It's called centring because while the more extreme left wing governments slowly move right, the more extreme right wing governments move slowly to the left. Both towards centre.

There is no doubt that left-wing policies were the more prevalent during the first half of this century, but don't forget how far right things were before that. Things are constantly shifting.

And for the love of dog, don't lump me in the far left.

MacDoc, 

*PB you're only too obvious. You make some progress, garner some praise then take pratfall on your face in your hubric glee.*

Hubric isn't a word, so I can only assume you meant to say "hubristic." Why, exactly, do you resort to such insults whenever I address you directly? Why, exactly, you feel the need to take everything so bloody personally?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

He's just proclaiming from his high pedestal, as usual...and you, PosterBoy, are...after all...a mere mortal.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"He's just proclaiming from his high pedestal, as usual...and you, PosterBoy, are...after all...a mere mortal."

Hear ye, hear ye. Be it known throughout the land of ehMacLand, that from this day forth, there shall be One voice, One way, One belief. Mere mortals should not question this Oneness in any manner, or suffer the consequences. From this day forth, The Word of Macnutt shall be the legal intellectual tender of this land. To barter any non-Macnuttian thought is a crime. To consider any non-Macnuttian thought is a crime. The "World According to Macnutt" shall be required reading for one and all. Only Macnutt-friendly books shall be published. Only Macnutt-friendly newspapers shall be published. Those who teach literacy shall be exhiled from this land, for they are the most dangerous of them all since they hold the gift of being able to teach a child how to read and how to think critically. Shun all of these teachers of literacy, for they preach non-Macnuttian views. Stone these children who have learned to read critically, for they hold the seeds of rebellion to any non-Macnuttian views. Do all this in MY name, since it's 'my way or the the wrong way'. We have gone beyond trusting me on this point. We are now at the moment in time when it is believe what I beleive in and think as I do, or else!!!! To be sure, trust ME on THIS ONE! In the words of the great Pharoh, who knew how to enslave the unwilling and the free thinkers, 'So let it be written..........so let if be done'.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Geezuz, I was going to question macnutt on his views regarding the "Single Transferable Vote in BC" post in this forum, but not now. Heck Dr. G., you saved me from some horrible form of punishment I'd guess! Thanks! Phew!

 

-Howie


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gwillikers, question all you want, and you might even get an answer. It might not be the answer that you want to hear, or an answer that you agree with, but it shall be an answer. However, everyone needs to understand the consequences of asking questions in this forum. For example, I was asked what I thought of a commercial that had apx. 200 doxies to help sell Sprint phones. That question lead to a thread over 50 pages long. Or you might ask Macdoc a technical question and get a most helpful answer. Or you might ask Macnutt about his comments re the BC electoral system, and get a reasonable answer to your question........................or be sent off to a re-education "facility" somewhere in northern BC, far away from any voting booths, and far from any of the rights and responsibilities guaranteed to all Canadians under the Charter of Rights. 

For, as it is written in "The World According to Macnutt", "Seek and you shall find something. However, you may not like what you find. Truly trust me on this one."


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Only if you take him seriously, SINC.







 

Personally, I never do.

But, I always find it great fun to poke a sharp stick into that dark cave and watch him roar in outrage.  

Call it a guilty pleasure. One of my last few vices.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"... the vicissitudes of fortune, which spares neither man nor the proudest of his works, which buries empires and cities in a common grave..."

"The art of man is able to construct monuments far more permanent than the narrow span of his own existence: yet these monuments, like himself, are perishable and frail; and in the boundless annals of time his life and his labours must equally be measured as a fleeting moment."

"History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire" by Edward Gibbon, 1750


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"all we are are dust in the wind".........Kansas


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I close my eyes, only for a moment, and the moment's gone.
All my dreams, pass before my eyes, a curiosity.
Dust in the wind, all they are is dust in the wind.
Same old song, just a drop of water in an endless sea
All we do, crumbles to the ground, though we refuse to see

Dust in the wind, all we are is dust in the wind

[Now] Don't hang on, nothing lasts forever but the earth and sky
It slips away, and all your money won't another minute buy.

Dust in the wind, all we are is dust in the wind
Dust in the wind, everything is dust in the wind."

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Either the song writer was having a terrific existential moment that translated into song or he swiped it. The only Kansas song I liked and very haunting.

Seems to me there was some history behind this .... a death perhaps - can't recall....anyone???


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

> Either the song writer was having a terrific existential moment that translated into song or he swiped it. The only Kansas song I liked and very haunting.
> 
> Seems to me there was some history behind this .... a death perhaps - can't recall....anyone???


Kerry Livgren wrote the song. One of my favs. The song is written from a Christian biblical / spiritual perspective. 



> Guitarist/keyboardist Kerry Livgren wrote consistently about his spiritual pilgrimage, testing the waters of a variety of religious expressions. Livgren’s philosophical quest provided the band with their biggest airplay hits “Dust in the Wind” and “Carry On, Wayward Son.”
> 
> Carry on was precisely what the band could not do. By 1980, Livgren had settled into his newfound Christian faith. Within the band, tensions grew as his lyrics became more and more Christ-centered.


_And the Lord God formed man of the dust of the ground" GEN 2:7 "...for dust you are, and back to dust you will return" GEN 3:19 "...for He knows our frame; He remembers that we are dust" PSALM 103:14_ 

Just FYI. That's the authors take. But if that's not your thing, don't let that spoil the song.  I always put my own take on songs and make them mine.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax, a most interesting bit of info. It is helpful to know the background underlying a song.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Came across an interesting monograph written by Macnutt, entitled "Knowledge for Dummies". It's initial sentence gives you an idea of the thesis of this text -- "Do as I say and think as I do, and you shall no longer be a dummy. Trust me on this."

From a google.ca search, this is the first known time that the infamous phrase "Trust me on this" appeared in print. 

"Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; and put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter." Isaiah 5:20

"Inability to tell good from evil is the greatest worry of man's life." Cicero, from "De Finibus"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The dilemma of existentialism exists in all beliefs and philosophies to some degree or another.

"ALL we are is dust in the wind" has a very different impact for an existentialist or aethesist.
The triumph of the human mind and spirit is to challenge despair and respond with joy.

The last line of the Magus..... "and no one was watching" sums up so much for me.

The world will be as YOU or I make it...........cuz all we are when dead......is dust.

It's a terrific song. One of my favs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, "the dilemma of existentialism"? What about the quandary of existentialism, in that dilemma might be viewed by some as a problem. Just a thought. Still, there is truth in what you say, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmm I would view the two words as equivalents tho "problem" IS the issue of trying to square the brief cycle of personal life with the immensity of time without sliding into despair - which not a few of the existentalist writers indeed did. I suspect Plath as well.
I get reminded each time I take a good look at the night sky.
It encourages me to promote the common ground for humanity over the differences.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, we all need to take encouragement and enlightenment from your words that we all need "...to promote the common ground for humanity over the differences." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"We must face the fact," President John F. Kennedy once said, "that the United States is neither omnipotent nor omniscient -- that we are only 6% of the world's population -- that we cannot impose our will upon the other 94% of mankind -- that we cannot right every wrong or reverse each adversity -- and that therefore there cannot be an American solution to every world problem."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"Hubris" comes to mind.
I'm just in the part of the Clinton book where as a student at the prestigious Georgtown University run by the Jesuits he is working with the Foreign Affairs Policy and the stark contrast in the attitude towards Communism, Vietnam, military intervention and multilateralism was extremely evident between the two US parties even then tho I suspect Clinton is using year 2000 eyes to see 1970 events.
He is certainly clear on how and where his views were shaped, poor in cracker county and rising purely by merit to the power centres in Washington.

Still the elements of disassociation from the rest of the planet were evident. It seems clear the Iron Curtain was as much one of ignorance and purposeful fear mongering on the part of the West - the US in particular - as it was Soviet policy.
Manufactured fear on each side instead of dialogue.

It's regretable so much of the planet's affairs hinges on fickle winds in US politics.  
China and EU are welcome offsets.

I shook my head the other day when Putin all but openly endorsed Bush. One protofascist to another.
The Economist this week had a pertinent cartoon with Putin apparently criticizing Bellarus for strong arm tactics........then asking for tips.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, "hubris" is an apt term which comes to mind in the situations we all find ourselves in these days. Each in his or her own way needs to gain a sense of equilibrium and perspective to help ourselves make sense of all that is taking place around the world. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc's signature statement one day last week. Sinc is wise, as is this statement. "Wise men talk because they have something to say. Fools talk because they have to say something."

Food for thought, n'est pas?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As I have noted previously, I shall admit when I am incorrect. In this instance, it was how I was reading parts of this tread. I TOTALLY misread points made by various people in terms of to whom they were directing their barbs.

For example, Sinc comments that "There is only one guy who gets it right every time on this board."

Macnutt replies, "At least...we always let him continue think so, eh? Not that he'd even notice, if we didn't." I thought that Macnutt was talking about HIMSELF!!!  

Sinc replies, "Gets tiring though, doesn't it?" to which Macnutt replies "Only if you take him seriously, SINC. Personally, I never do." Once again, I thought that Macnutt was refering to himself, especially after this additional comment, "He's just proclaiming from his high pedestal, as usual...and you, PosterBoy, are...after all...a mere mortal."

Someone has taken over Macnutt's ability to think clearly!!  He is putting HIMSELF down by making his statements seem absurd. This CANNOT be!!!!!!!!!























Wait............now I see where I was wrong. I foolishly took bits and pieces of the historical record of this thread and interpreted it with my own personal "spin". Now everything makes sense. This rereading has been a revelation for me. I was in error because I looked at only certain parts of this thread, rather than the total context, as one would do when viewing historical "facts".

I should have remembered something written in "The World According to Macnutt" -- "To accurately view the cup as half full or half empty, one needs to know if he or she is drinking or pouring." How could I have been so foolish as to not remember this simple bit of wisdom. Mea culpa.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Dr. G, 

While I found it mildly amusing at first, don't you think the whole "world according to Macnutt" thing is starting to get a little old?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ummm......that's the point.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

It's only old if new members (mistakenly) take it as flattery.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Maybe this will shed some light...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Too cool. Too cruel. 

But very appropriate.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

For once, Macnutt and I are in agreement, except for one point -- I didn't flip, but almost fell out of my chair laughing. "Oh stop it! I'm dying of laughter induced asphyxiation out here!! Wayyyy cool, Vacuvox. When Dr. G sees that pic, he'll flip. I LOVE it!"

Vacuvox, you are a maven when it comes to photoshop. I salute you, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PosterBoy, I see your point, but, as Macdoc so accurately stated, that IS the point. I could start quoting from "Dachshund Breeding According to Macnutt", but that would be cruel. As well, take a look at that massive book written by Macnutt! There are at least a few more quotes I might convey from our own "Sage from Saltspring". Of course, after the election, one of us may eat crow, or the other one shall be in a re-education "facility" for wayward liberals and free-thinkers. Then, all I shall be allowed to quote will be the "Writings of Chairman Macnutt". We shall see.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Well - however it turns out, I have the following item for sale.








it's a pretty good book but I've eaten enough crow for one lifetime...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vacuvox, I have a copy of "The Kompendium of Kosher Krow" (aka The KKK), written by Macnutt himself. My wife gave it to me last Hanukkah, and we have Burning Bush latkes each of the eight nights of Hanukkah. I actually tried one of the recipies in this book -- Fried Right Wing of Krow, southern style.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

That sounds like a much superior cooking reference. JOY just has things like Communal Crow Cakes, Raven's Red Rarebit, Polly's Peoples' Pie, Left Wing Zing and.. oh yeah... Left Overs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Left Wing Zing"...yummmmmmmmmmmmmm. (sounds of a Homer-like yum).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

From the "Little Blue Book" (aka "Quotations from Chairman Macnutt") -- "It is important to steer things back to a more even keel whenever your boat lists to the left. Remember, the ocean is a harsh teacher that does not allow failing grades. Be ever vigilant of the shoals and reefs that may force you to veer off course. Stay the course by following my version of The Truth, for it shall not lead you astray. Remember, the journey of a thousand kilometers begins with freeing your mind of ALL non-Macnuttian thoughts."


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Too funny.  

Vacuvox...you are amazing!  

Now...just to steer things back to a more even keel...

You MIGHT just want to check out the "Mugshots" thread. (Lots of new material there for you to work with. Both of you).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The silence by "The Sage of Salt Spring" was foretold. It is sort of like his own personal period of atonement. He must fast and contemplate the error of our ways, and how we have failed to live up to his high standards. As it was written in "The Way of Life According to Macnutt", "I am the light and only through me may you find your way out of the Cave of Ignorance where I reside. Trust in me and you shall be able to again see the light of day. Distrust my self-proclaimed wisdom, and you shall be doomed to spend all of your days with me in my Cave of Ignorance. The choice is yours to make."


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

WEll, Macnutt must at least have a sense of humour. I can't think of anyone else in this community who would still laugh after 8 pages of being dissed. Vacuvox's Photoshop jewels are truly a hoot. Even Macnutt thinks so!
I obviously missed the threads that got him into so much hot water, but hopefully Dr, G. has managed to humble his friend into being a bit more flexible in his steadfast beliefs (good luck!)

[ October 29, 2004, 11:48 PM: Message edited by: Peter Scharman ]


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Welcome back, Peter. The "prodigal son" has again returned......this brother of ours was missing and is back with us once again....... "he was lost and now is found." We must rejoice with a reading from "The Way of Life According to Macnutt":

"You must try to humble all those who do not believe in your steadfast beliefs in an attempt to show them the error of their ways. Make them flexible to the point of breaking their spirits, and then build them up in your own image.

The Sage from Salt Spring, knowing that our minds delight in inferior thoughts, by his tactfulness taught according to our capacity, knowing we are but mere mortals in the way of historical truths. But still we did not perceive that we are really inferior to the Sage from Saltspring. Therefore, we say that though we had no mind to hope or expect it, the Great Treasure of the the Sage of Saltspring, the King of the Law, has of himself come to us to show us THE WAY. Trust him in this as in all other things."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacNutt popped in to the ehMac mugs thread for a brief visit. His home is currently undergoing some electrical renovations and the power has been down, thus no computer is available.

The mystery of his not replying to anything is solved.

Once the renos are done, I suspect he will be back with a vengeance.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, I received a PM from Macnutt saying the same thing. So, before too long, the Sage from Saltspring shall again be with us to share his "wisdom" with his flock. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

He's gonna be pissed at the electoral swing when he gets back on line.  

Lookie there - he takes his eye off the ball for a minute and things go all to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, re your comment "He's gonna be pissed at the electoral swing when he gets back on line", give Macnutt more credit, SVP. He shall be correct no matter who wins. Somehow, he will show that he knew all along that Bush/Kerry (select one on Wed.) would win. So, he shall calmly show us all the error of our ways comes next week. Trust me on this one.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

While I admit the electoral vote swing looks very positive for Kerry, I will not believe it until the election is over.

"Don't count your chickens" comes to mind here.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

As I said Sinc I'm still calling a disputed election. No fowl to be seen.....other than Repub dirty tricks.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, remember that in "The War of Politics According to Macnutt" it was written that "To the victor goes the chicken. When the lady of size has sung, it is time to regroup, approach your enemy with a smile on your face and your right hand extended in a handshake of peace....just before you stab him in the back with your left hand. Still, it is better to have won at any cost than to have never loved before."


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

For some reason I cannot help but think of our esteemed Salt Spring Island resident, who is currently off-stage, as... FEARLESS FREEP!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Doug, you have obviously never heard Macnutt do his FDR impersonation of the "We have nothing to fear by fear itself...." It brings tears to my eyes each time I hear it, in that he has the accent down to a "T", and you can just sense Macnutt's understanding of FDR's compassion for a nation at risk, with millions of people wanting some ray of hope. We don't give Macnutt nearly the credit that he is due. Just this weekend, he gave some trick or treaters a ride on his yacht, and even gave our pre-Halloween candy, since it is so far to his house that not many kids can make it up the hill and past the electrified fence and guard dogs.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Some people, such as the Mayor, believe in the November 2nd surprise, meaning that a massive voter turnout, by the youth, African-Americans, and others who don't traditionally vote in large numbers will destroy the polling numbers and give a landslide to Kerry.

Not sure if I'm buying it myself, I think he may be overstating it, but here's an article from Salon.com by someone who's calling for a massive Kerry win. Also he throws in a few pleas for listening to the young'ns.

Pardon the long post but I've copied the whole thing, to save ehMaccers from the Salon Free Day Pass. Warning: a few F words.


> *Get ready for a November surprise*
> A "black young'n" says the polls and pundits just don't get the new voter realities. Kerry wins in a blowout, predicts this Salon reader.
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - -
> ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GA, the idea that there might be a "... November 2nd surprise, meaning that a massive voter turnout, by the youth, African-Americans, and others who don't traditionally vote in large numbers will destroy the polling numbers and give a landslide to Kerry.", gives many of us hope to watch the election on Tuesday. This would be such a wonderful surprise for those who go to bed early on the 2nd and wake up to a Kerry presidency on the 3rd. We shall see.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

All I can do at this point for Kerry is to cross my fingers.

It will not likely help much, but it is worth a try.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Any port in a storm", Sinc. "Any port in a storm."


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

GA, thanks for posting the article from Salon. That was one of their better articles and it rings so true. There could be a big surprise on Tuesday if all the newly registered young people turn out to vote.

All these people have cell phones and they have not been included in any of the poles, therefore there isn't any way to know just how they will vote. Hopefully they will vote for Kerry.

I have family in ten states, including Ohio, Wisconsin and Florida, if all ten of these states go for Kerry there won't be a problem. Right now my biggest concern is Wisconsin.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lotus, I am amazed that Wisc. and Minn., usually liberal states, are/were leaning towards Bush. The likes of Bob LaFollette, Hubert Humphrey, et al, are rolling in their graves. I cast my absentee ballot in the state of Georgia, which is strongly for Bush.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

What was this thread about originally? You know...before everybody derailed it onto politics?

(And to think that I am the guy who gets blamed for doing this so very often. Too funny)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, now that you have returned to the flock, I guess that there is no need to continue this thread. Welcome home.


----------

